# Breech Baby and C Section Questions



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi, I'm hoping you can help with a few questions. This baby is breech again and as I have a heart shaped uterus baby's head is wedged in one side and can't turn (just the same as Emmy was). With Emmy it was undiagnosed footling breech and luckily I was in the hospital lying down when my waters went, but it still caused a bit of a panic and I was told not to move/ sit up of anything and my bladder was filled with a solution to help prevent the cord coming through whilst I was rushed to theatre. 

So, first question is do 2nd babies tend to come earlier than 1st babies as a general rule? I know with a heart shaped uterus you are more likely to go early anyway, but was wondering specifiaclly about 2nd babies in comparison to first ones. 

Secondly, I'm booked in for an elective section on 11th March, but if things happen early (like waters breaking before then) how quickly do I need to get myself to the hospital - does it depend whether baby is frank or footling breech? And do I need to stay horizontal again if this happens? 

I'm sure there was another question but it escapes me now.

Thanks for your help.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It really does vary with each pregnancy as to when babies arrive, some second babies come earlier, some need inducing, and have no intention of coming out of their own accord!!  There isn't any way of telling I'm afraid xx

If your waters go, I would get to hospital pretty quickly really, just if the baby isn't fully engaged as a breech, there is a risk of the cord coming down, as with a cephalic position.  If they go and you aren't in position to be able to get to hospital quickly, dial 999, I think that this is a valid reason to call.  If you feel anything different when your waters go (if they do), go onto your hands and knees with your bottom sticking up in the air (dignified I know!), if anyone else is with you, and see anything hanging down, they need to put it back inside the birth canal and keep it there to keep it warm and not spasm,

I'm hoping that I'm not scaring you, I'm just trying to help you to be prepared if the very worst case scenario occurs,

all the best!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya. Thanks so much for your reply. If you don't mind me asking what is a cephalic position? 

Last time when it happened I was told had to stay lying down and not move (but luckily was already in hospital) - would I need to stay lying down again if my waters went? Also if I had to ring an ambulance and was on my own with Emmy I'd have nobody to leave her with - would they let her come in the ambulance with me do you know? I don't know what I'd do if it happened and Andy wasn't here.  

You haven't scared me - last time was very scary and that was already being in the hospital and seeing the staff in such a panic - not what you expect. I'd rather have the info so I'm prepared so thank you. I had a dream baby came really early last night and we didn't even have a new cot mattress and I had to stay in 10 days, so I think I'm just hitting general panic mode that I need to start getting things ready.   I have a scan on Wed as low lying placenta and an appointment to discuss that on Friday, so will see what they say about my breech situation. 

As DD was 5 days early (contractions started 7 days before due date) my concern is that this one could be earlier as 5 days before due date is when they have scheduled the c section (their dates are 2 days ahead of mine but I know my dates are spot on). They didn't want to do it any earlier than 39 weeks bu their dates as they said 1 in 10 babies have breathing difficulties of delivered before 39 weeks. I suppose like you've said though there's no way of knowing if this one will be early like Emmy was. It's a worry though as my Mum has to get over here to mind Emmy if anything happens earlier and it will take her at least an hour and a half to drive here. Fingers crossed this one will stay put until 11th March!  

Thanks again.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry, cephalic is head down. If the bottom is well down into your pelvis, you wouldn't need to lie down, but if it's been very high up, it would be a good idea. The ambulance would let her come with you, but would probably expect you to have phoned someone to come to the hospital asap to collect her,

don't worry, I'm sure everything will be fine,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks again for your reply. Well I had the scan today and to our amazement baby has turned and is now head down. We were led to believe after my last c section that it was impossible for DD to turn as her head was wedged in one side of my bicornate uterus, and as this one was in exactly the same position we just expected the same, so totally in shock. I think this has happened in the last day or 2 as I could still feel the head under my rib the night before last and yesterday noticed that my bump looked like it had dropped/ changed shape. Am I right in thinking there is still a chance baby may turn back to being breech (can some do this with bicornate uterus as they find breech position more comfortable)?

Also the placenta hasn't moved and is 1.9cm from the internal os - the sonographer couldn't explain anything about this to me and said I'd need to discuss with my cosultant. What does this mean and what are the implications? Are there things I need to avoid doing (lifting or anything)?

Thanks again and so sorry for more questions.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

there is still a chance of turning again, but it's probably more likely it will stay put now. As far as the placenta goes, just do everything in moderation, obviously don't go weightlifting, but you don't need bed rest or anything like that.
There isn't anything different that you need to do, just if you do start to have any twinges, ring delivery sooner rather than later,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya. Thanks so much for all your help and replies. I feel like I'll know if baby turns now and will make them aware if it happens or is the case near the end, so feel better about that now. With regards to the placenta, DD loves the Hokey-Cokey far too much and has likes me to swing her  and of course I'm still having to lift her in and out of the car seat- is that type of thing ok? I forgot to ask that at my appointment today. 

Thanks again for your very helpful responce and reassurance.

Rosie. xxx


----------

